# TONY'S EYE: Have we found the problem??



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi all, I am really worried. lexi went and got Tony out and he has one eye that is looking really cloudy. It's like a dog that has cataracts or something. I just missed their vet in the office so I can't do anything until Monday.

Please, can anyone tell me what the cause could be?? I know I've read stuff on this here but I can't find anything without some running or something - he's just cloudy - no other symptoms.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 8, 2008)

it could be sudden onset of glaucoma and /or cataracts. 
i had a mini-lop who developed bluish colored filmy eyes in what seemed like overnight. All at once the brown eyes were cloudy and blue. 
She had glaucoma and to be honest no one could figure why ;she was seen by a renowned opthamologist in Chicago.

if there is not inflammation ,redness, running but just the film it really isn't an emegency situation just a strange one like mine. 
I cannot think of anything else possible???


----------



## pla725 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sounds like a cataract to me. Best to have the vet check it out. 

One of my fosters had a cataract. He had surgery to remove the cataract. Abner does have some vision loss but he is doing well otherwise.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2008)

He's only about 18 mos old 

Lexi said it looks slightly swollen so I am worried about that thing that causes the bulging eye thing.

I called the vet's office. She's still there but they are closed. The gal I talked to is going to tell her and see if she wants to see him on an emergency visit. I hope she does


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2008)

She said she didn't need to see him since he's still eating (although it's not normal amounts) I'm really upset. Why does this stuff always happen at the wrong time?!

:cry2


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Animals always seem to have the "right" timing to have stuff happen. My hamster, Squishy, got a cataract pretty much overnight. His whole eye is clouded over. He has been fine since that. Are there other vets to call in your area? Just make sure he's drinking! Maybe some fresh veggies would prompt some nibblage!

Good luck! :hug:


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 8, 2008)

Is the eyeball actually bulging or is the tissue around the eye (supporting the eye )swollen?


----------



## pla725 (Nov 8, 2008)

With the additional info it sounds like more of an injury than a cataract. I'm wondering if he is in pain and that is why he isn't eating as much. It could be something going behind the eye too. Teeth problem?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Is he around anything that he could have poked himself in the eye with? New hay that was dusty/more pokey than usual?


----------



## Pipp (Nov 8, 2008)

The Library really has a lot of great 'Eye' articles, here's the link: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14567&forum_id=10

Especially informative (with photos) is this entry: 

Ophthalmologic diseases - MediRabbit.com
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Eye_diseases_main.htm

Some cornea-related disorders like ulcers (the last entry is a good summary) can be mistaken for cataracts. 

Definitely keep an eye on whether there is a definite bulging, but look at the pics and see what you think. My guess is it's either an abrasion from a piece of hay or a corneal lipidosis, which is a fat deposit in the cornea.

Neither are terribly serious -- the latter isn't serious at all, the former can be painful and can get worse -- but I still don't like the idea that your vet determined that it wasn't serious based on the fact he was still eating. That's a pet peeve of mine. A rabbit not eating isn't serious, it's critical. (But that's beside the point). 

sas


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 8, 2008)

When Ariella's eye got cloudy, it was due to a small lesion. It wasn't running but it did give the impression that it was bulging. It was minor though it did scar... I hope that's all it is for your Tony as well :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh gosh I hope it's just something simple.

Pipp I had looked there but I didn't find what I needed and I always get frazzled when they are sick. I just hooked up a new computer so I am having to download the programs to read the files for a lot of that stuff *sigh*... 

Now Bo's hocks are bad so I've been cleaning his cage and padding it as much as possible again. He's happy - flopped with his legs on his dishes LOL! 

Now back to Tony. I went and looked and his eye just looks a bit swollen - hardly noticeable. He DEVOURED some cilantro and some pellets. He's always been a good one to drink. Today he hasn't drank a lot that I've seen and so far we have no poos or pee but that's not unusual for him. He'll go when he goes. I will be checking him often and just now gave him more cilantro and he's devouring it as well.

His eye doesn't look quite as cloudy right now but on the top it's heavier it seems. Maybe we can try to get a photo in a minute.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2008)

His eye doesn't look like most of those pictures. I am going to try to get a better look at it in a little while tho. I will let you know what I see.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's a photo of his eye It's not great but the film you see actually continues to the whole area - it's thicker where you see it tho.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! Elf and I are hoping that Tony is ok! (and Bo, too, of course!) I hope the vet finds it to be nothing! I'm watching this thread!!!

Minda


----------



## Cove (Nov 8, 2008)

Poor Tony!

I had a foster cat with something like that going on, we never found out what it was. The vet gave some cream for the eye, to get the redness and swelling down but the cloudyness never left. The vet said she could still see somewhat but the only reason she could come up with that made any sense was that there was some sort of head trama.

Hopefully you'll have some answers soon!

Lisa & Floof:hearts


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Minda. I'm so sad about Tony today. I am so worried.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh no! Not my Tony!!

I really hope it's nothing too serious, and that he'll be ok... I know how worrying it is, to know something's wrong with them and to want it to go away so much... you'd much rather be sick yourself I always say...

:hug: for you and noserubs to Tony. I'll be thinking of you guys...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2008)

he pood which I was waiting on. He also got snuggles and lots of love earlier.

I would rather be sick - like you said. I just can't help him right now - I have to wait for Monday


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe it will be all better by Monday. One can always hope! ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 8, 2008)

The conjunctivi looks red but I can't see much that really looks bad...:?


----------



## JimD (Nov 9, 2008)

ray:


----------



## dquesnel (Nov 9, 2008)

Often something that comes on so quick like this can be caused by an active ulcer on the eye/lens. That can be caused by trauma, infection etc. You will want to have the vet do a stain I think, and check for ulcers before anything topical is prescribed for the eye. Steroids to reduce inflammation can infact cause the ulcer to erupt, destroying the eye. One of my bunnies was really young too when he developed cataracts and eye issues, younger than a year for sure. Its really hard to know what is happening to it but I hope this is something totally treatable though, keep us updated.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 9, 2008)

THanks!

He was so good last night. It's just so strange.... nothing else is going on that I can find.


----------



## Haley (Nov 9, 2008)

From the picture it doesnt look all that bad to me. Is he eating and doing ok now?

Prayers for Tony that everything is ok.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, he seems fine otherwise. His nose was damplast nightbut that's always been normal with him. Not wet, but just moist like you can barely feel it.

That cloudy stuff is really noticeable in person. I can't seem to get it to show up better in the picture. It's like someone put a white film over that eye. It's not even swollen that I can really see.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it just cloudy/semi-swollen/a little red? Is there any discharge? If so, what color is the discharge?

I'm a pro at human-eye-goop (I've had PLENTY of eye troubles lol) so I can semi-guess at bunny-eye-goop!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Last night, Luke woke me up to tell me that Tony's eye was much worse. It was swollen and "he didn't want to wake up to a bunny with his eye popped"..... 

I told him to go backto bed (was 2 a.m.) and I wouldtake Tony to the vet in the morning. (I didn't want to go see cause I might panic and I knew I couldn't do anything then - but I've been awake since)

SO...... 

I just checked Tony and his eye looks the same. Could it be getting better and worse at different times? 

Here is some of the website from our bunny vet. She is very good..... I just wish she had seen him Saturday.

http://www.birddr.com/Pages/Staff.htm


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 10, 2008)

Poor Baloney Bear  I hope it's nothing too serious! You must be so anxious to get to the vet...


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm sitting here on pins and needles.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, he's going to be dropped off this morning. My vet could see him at 4 or they could keep him all day and watch the eye to see if there are changes and do a good exam. I opted for that - she didn't think it would stress him too much and she knows I'm very concerned with the bunnies. 

I fully trust her. She's probably one of the vets who hashelped the world of having pet exotics here in the USA. Other vets around the country consult her.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 10, 2008)

At least he's where he needs to be, now. If anything goes downhill, he's better off there where he can get immediate attention. When he comes home, you're going to have a ticked/scorned bun on your hands  Start preparing the bunny-butt-kissing kit now! 

:bunnybutt:

Everyone here is crossing their fingers/paws here! :bunnyhug:


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 10, 2008)

This really reminds me of Ariella's eye. Like you, I couldn't really find anything that looked quite like it. I hope the vet's appointment goes well :hug:


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 10, 2008)

The vet clinic looks great..
I'm sure that they will get to the bottom ofTony's problem and I sure hope that it's nothing really serious ray:

What a horrible weekend you had....:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

OHHHHHHhhhhh on the home page someone is holding a skink! I want this vet.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 10, 2008)

your vet seems great. my first idea was corneal ulcer, but i really don't know. i'm sure your vet will have an idea. best of luck!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 10, 2008)

Hoping for the best for Tony! ....let us know as soon as you hear....ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Wellllllllllll............. Tony has something wrong with his eye. :?

Dr. Lennox said that there is fluid built up under the cornea itself as if something injured it or there is disease but it's not showing a scratch or anything. She referred us to a specialist but we are going to try antibiotic ointment first. Because.......

the other day I was grooming Bo and Tony and I can't really remember but I think it was Tony that sort of jerked sideways right as I was plucking a bit of hair on his neck and I sort of pinched the eye a bit....... I barely remember it cause he didn't seem to react much but I am betting that is it. She agreed that's a good possibility. 

If his eye gets at all worse, he's to go to the specialist immediately! HOWEVER, do NOT let them put anything in his eye, or give him any sort of medicine without talking to her first. She said be very clear with them about that! (I was impressed with that as well - she knows not to trust someone who doesn'tspecialize inbunnies!) She said "they know eyeballs better than anyone, but bunnies are too unique!" 

Tony weighs just under 9 pounds. She said that he's a gorgeous bunny and is in very good health otherwise.

She didn't think it was anything like teeth or e. cunnuculi or anything like that.

Her office staff had never seen a palomino or heard of them. They loved him.

SIDE NOTE: I got to see a great horned owl come in as a rescue. It was GORGEOUS and blinked and looked at me curiously.

They had a gorgeous big black and white mixed bunner in there for adoption.

I want a skink too, Ali!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I want a skink too, Ali!



I could direct you in the right direction. :biggrin2:



I hope this clears up with out to much fuss.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 10, 2008)

Sending healing vibes Tony's way... Hope his eye heals quickly....

(Oh and BTW... that owl wasn't looking at you.... he was sizing up Tony... ssd


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL Cathy, I sat Tony down across the room. This lady started to put him down by the cage the owl was in and I said "OH Lord NO! he'd stress out for sure!" The guy with the owl said "Oh is it a tiny dog?" I said "No a BIG bunny!".... 

He said "Oh wow yeah!".....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 10, 2008)

That's good that they don't think it's the tooth/eye problem. When are you going to the specialist?

I would have been making faces at the owl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

It's up to me when I take him in. IF I take him. She thinks that if the eye doesn't get worse/gets better in the next couple of days - he should be fine. I might have her recheck him in a few days.

He's eating like a pig! He went with me to my mom's and loved her dogs, fell asleep on me - tooth purring - and was very content.

Mom and Sis loved seeing him. They hadn't seen him since he was a tiny baby!


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 10, 2008)

I hope that it improves with the salve.. ray:

at least you're treating it now 

you sound a little less stressed 

:hugsquish:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

I am a big worrier with my bunnies. I worry about all of the animals but the bunnies can go down so quickly..... I was a mess. I am a bit better now. I just wish it wasn't $115 to walk in the door of this other vet. That would make me feel better about just taking him for the check...... *sigh*


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 10, 2008)

Aww,our poor Tony . Your vet sounds awesome - such a relief having someone that you can trust.

Thinking of you - hugs to Tony (and Bo, and Clover ...)

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, there's no problem with his urine output! :expressionless

Tony NEVER potties like on us or anything. We had him out and playing on the couch and letting him hop around, fed him some craisins (yep spoiling him more!) and he even got jealous of Lexi working on homework and sabataged that! Then suddenly he stopped and looked at me funny..... his butt up against Lexi on a nice blanket.... and I see a bit of dampness, asked Lexi if he was losing pee or something when she said "OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" He peed all over LOL! Plus a couple of nice, giant Tony Poos! 

I took him so she could get up and get it all off the couch without getting it all over her and the couch.... amazingly they were dry!

I got the part that got all over him. Yep, covered in blotches of Tony pee! So I put his medicine in his eye and took him in and gave him cilantro. I washed up really well, fed, cleaned and hayed the other two....... 

When I put Tony in his cage, he sort of shook his head like something bothered him (like the medicine was stinging or something?) I figure the first time his eye was still numb maybe from the eye stain they used?

Poor guy  BUT he did play and had a good time with us tonight. He was hopping all over us and stretching and getting loved and grooming us even! Lexi's knee is apparently his now as well...... chin chin chin! 

NOW if we can get that eye healed up!


----------



## JimD (Nov 10, 2008)

Will be keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers.

ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you Jim!

Tony acted like the medicine might have stung a bit last night but his eye looks just the slightest bit better. I'm hoping it's ok.... we're having a rough time this week. The washing machine is going out, the dryer is going out, and I am just about to lose it mentally from it all! ullhair:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> He peed all over LOL! Plus a couple of nice, giant Tony Poos!


He was just reiterating the fact that you took him to an evil place.  I am super-surprised that I spelled "reiterating" correctly  Today is going awesome!

Good to hear that his "systems" are all good to go!  It stinks that they worked on YOU guys, but at least they're working  Can he see OK out of that eye? I mean, does he startle easier on that side or just "ignore" or not-see you? At least eyes heal super-quick. I've had two eye surgeries myself, so I know this! lol

Side Note:
That just happened to Will. I had fun screwing with his blurry vision. He had a florescent tube light blow-up in his face at work. He got glass, mercury, and a lot of dust in his eyes. He had to go to the eye doctor immediately. They put these little suction cups on his eyes that forced a cleaning solution to flush the debris out. When he got home (he drove home after this :shock he could hardly see anything. He compared it to how blurry your eyes can get when you have your eyes open too long in a chlorinated pool. He said it was terrible. I kept moving stuff around the apartment on him... He couldn' see more than 12-18" in front of his face... hehe. I'm a jerk 

Back on topic:
We're all relieved here to hear that Tony is doing better  Keep up that speedy recovery, "little" guy!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 11, 2008)

Please get better soon, Tony! Sending tons of bunny kisses,


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 11, 2008)

I just burned out the motor in our washing machine alsofrom washing the rabbit towels . I use my washing machine just like the shelter does; it goes all day long. 

The repairman was puzzled said "the machine usually wears out before the motor..."

When babette RIP, GabrielRIP were ill they did not use the litterbox at all and the washing problem became extreme. 
The repairman doesn't know this home is like Maureen's little shelter

I agree that you have had one problem after another. butmaybe things will improve some... hopefully
it comes in cycles for me
How's Tony's eye? i think the salve would make it feel better. Beau is also getting opthalmic antibiotic salve for his eye problem after his teeth were pulled. He is better butI am afraid to take him off bicillin


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Tony's eye looks about the same. It's a bit swollen but that's from the fluid under?the cornea. 

He seems to see out of it ok I guess. It was funny cause Lexi was trying to test it and she tried to compare it to his good eye..... slowly putting her finger near it so she could get him to blink and judge if he could see about that same way in the bad eye. 

She said she nearly touched his good eye and he just sat there - no blinking! I wondered if he has some sort of problem - but I think he was doing a "Yofi Statue" and sort of "zoned out".... 

I'm going to give Tony a couple of days and see how he does..... if his eye doesn't improve, I'll take him to the specialist. I'm about to go get him for his next dose of ooze into the eye.... he hates it now LOL! 

When I was 21 my roommate came in drunk and came in to tell me something - I was asleep (hmmm it was 5:30 a.m. on a Saturday!) and he plopped on the side of my bed not seeing my cat laying there. She ran over my face and her paw went into my eye. Her claw cut a horse shoe shape into my eyeball. The doctor said it was a miracle that my eye went down instead of up (which is usually how they go when something enters the socket) cause it would have blinded me had it not. I have a scar on my eyeball... eye docs always get freaked..... "How did you get that??!" hehehe

My washing machine goes through H$ll! My hubby is a heavy equipment mechanic and although he has uniforms..... he likes to grease up his jeans sometimes also. My kids are both usually wallering around with horses, sheep, goats, and cleaning up from them. Hay is a big issue here. I personally usually have a bunny hair covered shirt at least once a week.... brush brush those bunners.

We also have an australian shepard that likes to shed on EVERYTHING! and a 13 year old who needs to change clothes at least 2 times per day and a 17 year old that thinks a boy with short hair needs 5 towels to get really dry after showering.......


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

> I kept moving stuff around the apartment on him... He couldn' see more than 12-18" in front of his face... hehe. I'm a jerk



You are so MEAN!

I love it! LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> You are so MEAN!
> 
> I love it! LOL!


He was the one eating potato chips and pretzels when I had my tonsils out! I was throwing up Jell-O and he sits there crunching away on popcorn and all my other favorite snacks! I'm a carb-junkie 

How is Tony doin'?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures I took. It's really hard to get the real color/cloudiness to show AND it's hard to hold a big bunny and a camera that's got problems and take a picture of the bunny's eye on the opposite side where you are just guessing to aim LOL! 







This shows it more like it is but it's very cloudy all over 






Now, this is the same eye, the same time, just seconds apart and it looks normal from this picture..... very weird.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


>


Aww! Poor baby! He doesn't look happy 

Still looks cute to me, though!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

See his molty face? He is so funny - little round patches on either side of his nose! 

I just love snuggling him. He curls his nose right up in the edge of my neck and flattens out across me.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 11, 2008)

Awww, look at my big cuddly Tony!! :inlove:

I'm glad you got in to see the vet- she sounds great! 

I hope the antibiotics work.... in that last picture you posted his eye looks pretty much normal- are they always that shade of blue? I love that he gave you and Lexi a present of appreciation for his little day trip! LOL!! :laughsmiley:

I'm so glad that at this stage it doesn't appear too serious.... And :hug: to you for having a rough week, I'm sorry!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope, the blue isn't right. His eyes are a deep brown color.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 11, 2008)

Even the bad eye is gorgeous ...
I know that isn't helpful .. but he is stunning 

hope that he recovers OK

Beau has cataracts which looks like a film of saran wrap on the center of his eye; but it's not blue 
I'll try to get a pic of his eyes sometime

my glaucoma rabbit had deep blue cloudy eyes but it doesn't look like Tony's


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

Tony actually has fluid under that deep cloudy blue. It looks like navy blue fog over his eye.

Thank you for the comments. We love the big boy. He's the sweetest bunny ever. If you rub his head and stop, he'll groom your clothes and then wait for you to rub his head again. He does this until he's "done" with brain massages. (that's what we call them lol)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *If you rub his head and stop, he'll groom your clothes and then wait for you to rub his head again.* He does this until he's "done" with brain massages. (that's what we call them lol)


Toby does that too. I get harassed for them while I am still half asleep in the mornings. I would be so nervous having a bunny Tony's size groom me! I'm so used to a four-pounder (and they pack a heck of a bite when you groom "wrong")!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL! Tony is so gentle. Bo is my rough one! Tony is a big boy tho. You wouldn't think 9 pounds would be so ..... heavy/strong and he definitely is! 

Funny tho, if I am holding them. They both dig on me if they need to go potty. I always know if they dig on my shoulder - put them in their cage so they can go.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG! His eye isn't as swollen and I could actually see a tiny bit of the brown iris at the bottom - it's still foggy over that part, but I could actually see it! YES! inkbouce:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 12, 2008)

:bunnydance:YAY!!! that is such good news. WTG Tony. Woohoo!!!

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 12, 2008)

the salve must be working....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 12, 2008)

YAY! 

That's really great news.... 

I hope he keeps getting better like this, and doesn't have to go to the specialist!

:bunnydance:

Give him a big hug for me.... I love that bunny!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 12, 2008)

That's great news Bo! (All thanks to your hard work and perseverance...)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

I think Diesel is possibly the culpret. He's been caught several times today sitting on the bunny cages and swatting at them. I don't know what I am going to do with that kitten! :X

Thanks everyone! Just keep sending those healing vibes!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmm... that makes sense. Want me to lend you a nice big Flemish buck to teach that little kitty a lesson? (Actually, all my Flemish love the cats that comes to visit...)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, Tony doesn't mind Diesel at all - he was on the bed with him this morning and they were kinda sniffing each other and stuff...... then suddenly, Diesel pounced on Tony. :X Tony sort of looked at him like "What are you doing, you IDIOT!?" Diesel seemed to be trying to play like he would with another cat - but I can't let him bite Tony or the others. 

I'm getting his claws taken out as soon as I can. Our vet wants to wait until he's 7 mos old. He might not make it to January!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 13, 2008)

This morning when I put Tony's ointment in his eye, it was pretty much the same.

This afternoon, the bottom 1/3rd of his eye is clear of the fogginess. It's still not great, but it's improvement!! :bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, every little helps, and at least it's improving by fractions, and not getting worse . Give that beautiful bun a 'brain massage' from me 

Jan


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 13, 2008)

*whew*



Following the thread daily...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 13, 2008)

Tonight it didn't look as good. It's like mornings it seems a bit better. He drinks a lot at night and sleeps some but more during the day. Luke has him in his room and Tony drives him nuts at night LOL! 

I just hope it is not a bad sign.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 14, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed that it's healing...


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 14, 2008)

ray:hope that it's better tomorrow...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Same here. Keep healin' up, Tony Boloney! :clover:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

The Baloney nearly took my finger off this morning LOL! 

He has learned that when I put his eye medicine it, he gets craisens!! As soon as I was done, he lunged and nipped....... I think he saw that I had something in my hand, but it was the cap to the ointment tube!

I promptly got him 3 juicy craisens...... he was happy. His eye is about the same.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

:shock: How dare you make him wait an extra three seconds for those craisens?!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

:foreheadsmack:I'm so dumb!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Did he actually give you a nip? Poor far-sighted (at the moment) Tony. Is his eye doing any better today?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

he just barely got me...... he's pretty aggressive in his own cage. I go to his cage in the mornings to put his ointment in and then we get him out for the afternoon and night ones..... He's real sweet until you are in "his" space.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 15, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> he just barely got me...... he's pretty aggressive in his own cage. I go to his cage in the mornings to put his ointment in and then we get him out for the afternoon and night ones..... He's real sweet until you are in "his" space.



:happybunny:

Boy do I know the feeling of having one like that!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2008)

He barely drew blood last night. I was late getting in so I did his ointment in his area...... he lunged out of the cage, got me on the knuckle and I havea small cut. It's like Dr. BunnyJekle and Mr. Hydehare! 

If I give him craisins, we have to be super careful! and if we give them through the cage wires - he will like chew, stick his whole face through if he could, and generally act as if he's not been fed for at least a week! LOL! (wonder if that's how he hurt his eye?.... onder

This is my gentle, sweet, big lug of a bunny....... he's a monster in his cage! LOL!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 15, 2008)

How's Tony doing today? He sounds like Miss Pumpkin's twin....she is my little love bunny, but DO NOT invade her space unless you want to draw back a bloody stump! And when we give her pellets (twice per day), she acts like she's starving to death. What a drama queen....I adore her


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 16, 2008)

Really? Such little boogs! 

Great news I think! Tony's eye this evening looked better to both my daughter and I. When we held him before, we couldn't see anything but foggy blueish haze. Now, in normal lighting, we can see the brown iris and his pupil. There's still some haze but not as bad. 

Before we were using brighter lighting to see it. 

He played tonight and was very happy. He pood everywhere in their playpen and owns most everything in it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2008)

His eye is doing a lot better, but it's a slow process. It's been a week and there's still fog to the eye. Of course it could take a bit more time so we are just doing what we've been doing.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

Tonight it looked worse. I don't know what is going on but I think he might be hitting it on something in his cage.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 18, 2008)

Guess what!!
pus started oozing out of my Beau's eye last Fri after he had been on bicillin and antibiotic salve for a month. I thought it was related to the tooth extractions I freaked all weekend. 
Today I took him to the vet that can flush a tear duct after posting ON EB and suspected an infection in a tear duct. 

they stained his eye and he has a corneal ulcer.
he is supposed to go off all antibiotics except Gentocin opthalmic ointment 

Now I don;t know what to expect as everyone tell me a different story. 

I understand how you feel 

Tony and Beau.........


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 18, 2008)

hmm... that is so discouraging. do you think he might be hitting it on something in his cage by accident, or because he's upset? so strange.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

angieluv - these boys..... they are going to put us in the looney bin! :hug:

I think he hit it either getting upset (kitten) or excited over something. Infact, I remember Lexi telling me that he hit his head on something leaping from her arms to his cage one day._ Something _has happened but they couldn't find a "cut" or anything to his cornea. Now I wonder if he's not hitting it because he can't see from it as well.


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't know what the cause is but I guess it would make sense if he sees blurry. However, Ariella was seeing really blurry (well from what the vet told me) and she wasn't hitting herself. :?So I don't really know... I really hope he'll get better soon Not to add to problems, and if you don't mind me asking out of curiosity, isn't Tony a show bun? Will this cause him issues with showing if it scars?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, he was supposed to be shown but it was so hot this year for county fair we decided to keep him home. Now, I think we'll be getting Tony tutered!


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 18, 2008)

He was just meant to be your baby huh?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 18, 2008)

Aww... poor Tony.... :? 

I really hope he gets better soon! How much longer do you have to keep going with the ointment?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 18, 2008)

This is going to sound very strange, but I don't know the answer, so don't laugh...

Do they make "rabbit" eye patches? I've seen them on dogs/cats/small children for eye injuries. Do they have those for small pets? I have NO clue how it would stay on, but just a thought (e-collar?)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

You know, I imagine we could come up with an eye patch. I noticed that when he rests his eye more (sleeping) it looks better.

Ointment - I have enough for another week I would say. 

and YES! he's my big lugObunneh, but he's been a little too excited about craisins lately!


----------



## JimD (Nov 18, 2008)

Poor Tony......

...but I just had to laugh when the eye patch was mentioned.

We just did a whole bunny pirate thing here...."Arrrrr, Cap'n Tony!!" "Savvy?"

I also went back in your posts to see when you notice his eye being better or worse. Seems like it's better early in the day and gets worse later on?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, it does seem that way.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 18, 2008)

Is he active more at day or night? Because him being active in the day only and resting at night (especially if he sleeps at night) could be a good explanation for why it's better in the morning--it's just been rested.


----------



## JimD (Nov 18, 2008)

_I love it!!_

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


>



"But, why are the craisins gone??"


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 19, 2008)

The craisins are always gone! :tears2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 19, 2008)

*ARGH~ I think it's that rotten parrot stealing them!*





It's sad that I spent time doing that isn't it? :?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope! At least you photoshopped it. You could have sewn him one


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 19, 2008)

We aren't sure, but we might have found the problem (or one of them) with Tony's eye.

Tony had a dish like Bo's. It's a cup attached to the side of the cage. He's always had the cup and I never thought about it but.... Luke feeds Tony and he has a good sized amount of pellets. That's at night...... during the day he eats part of them and then by afternoon or evening - his eye seems worse again...... 

Tony's face can't get all the way in the cup! so he's pressing his eye against the side to get to the feed. The way it was set up - he would turn the left eye into the bowl more probably.

He got a new - BIGGER bowl today. Cross your fingers for him! 

This was what his old bowl was.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's funny what "odd" situations rabbits can create! Who would have thought of the food bowl?!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, with bunnies, you have limited pellets and I never thought about them having a hard time getting their faces into the bowl since Clover and Bo have those and never have a problem....... I didn't think about Tony cause the only time I see him eating is when I feed him and I always see him eating his feed when it's full! 

Usually, when I step into Luke's room, Tony stops and goes to the door of his cage cause MOMMY! Is here! YAY! (craisins! and a tasty thumb!)

I hope and pray his eye gets better now.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> ...MOMMY! Is here! YAY! (craisins! and a tasty thumb!)


Haha! Too funny. Not for you, just the wording is funny! 

How's the thumb?


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree they would probably puttheir eye to get the last pellet from the bottom of the bowl....

maybe that is it......


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds like you could have hit the nail on the head. Certainly makes sense as to why his eye is worse at night. It will be interesting to see if it improves now 

Oh, and I had to smile at the 'tasty thumb' too 

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 20, 2008)

That makes so much sense. For similar reasons, we feed our little dwarfies their pellets our of ashtrays. Hope this fixes the problem!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, I just saw this (again) today and it reminded me of this thread  





A: Bunny squished their face into the cup ("food bowl")
B: "Another Mystery Solved" ?

I giggled a bit... :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL! That's what he looked like trying to get his pellets! poor baby!

His eye isn't much different - but now we have to see if that was the problem so it might be a few more days. I have plenty of ointment so we'll just keep using it.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 20, 2008)

Aww, poor Tony!! 

I am glad that you seem to have found the problem- I hope that is it and it starts to heal up nicely now, bless his little cotton socks! 

And Kelly, I LOVE that pic lol.... it's so appropriate!


----------



## JimD (Nov 20, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> We aren't sure, but we might have found the problem (or one of them) with Tony's eye.



Oh my...how simply complex was that find!

I'm wondering if I have a similar situation at my place?

Toostsie almost always leaves some pellets in her bowl, but acts like she's starving when I give new pellets. I always ask her why she didn't finish if she was still hungry......maybe because she can't quite get her big ol' face to the bottom of the bowl?
Benji can stick his whole face in his bowl, but maybe that why his eyes get runny so often.....cuz the pellet dust in the bottom is irritating them?

I use ceramic bowls, but I think I'll get a couple that have lower sides and aren't so deep.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 20, 2008)

Poor Tony! I hope the bowl was the problem and you start seeing improvement soon. Oh and he makes the cutest pirate. How big is he now?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks! he seems a bit better tonight. He is 9 lbs!


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2008)

How's Tony doing?

:?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, how is the "little" baloney?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 23, 2008)

About the same. He doesn't seem in pain, he's eating fine, and we're still putting the medicine in his eye, but tomorrow is the 2 week mark. I'll probably have to find a way to get him to the specialist. We're just financially strapped right now. I'm sure i Can juggle something and find the money.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Some places take payments for pet care (they're somewhat hard to find, though). Otherwise, I've been told to charge it (if you have a low-interest card) if you absolutely need to. That's what my aunt/uncle had to do with their accident-prone dog. Don't ever let anyone tell you that a free dog, or pet for that matter, is the cheapest way to go (health bills, ugh!)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'm working on my options. It's $120 to walk in the door.

We're a bit stressed right now: washer dying, dryer dying (nearest laundrymat is about 15 minutes from me) car acting up, kid needs his eyes checked, I need new glasses, Christmas!, Lexi's birthday, Hubby's work has been slow all year, horses need their hooves trimmed, just had to pay for book fees and some medical bills that I didn't know about! I also just found out the hubby didn't pay his chiropractor when he was supposed to last spring!!!! 

The emergency fund had too many emergencies! 

Now, my mother is being a total psycho and making all of the family miserable.

Oh the joys of life! 

Tony groomed me tonight tho! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> The emergency fund had too many emergencies!
> 
> Now, my mother is being a total psycho and making all of the family miserable.
> 
> ...


It's funny how the little things in life make the crappy things look less-crappy, even for a moment!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 3, 2008)

Tony's eye was almost clear and then last night it got really foggy again. I'm trying to find a way to get him to the specialist. Something is going on.....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear things have not been progressing as planned  I hope you are able to get to the specialist soon.

:hug: for you, and plenty of nose rubs for Tony.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks. It seems like the world is falling apart for me right now! My bunnies are my babies next to my kids! 

I hope 2009 is a better year!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I hope 2009 is a better year!


Me and you both!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 3, 2008)

I was wondering how Tony was getting on. 

It's really odd that it seems to be doing well, only to go back to be cloudy again. Does sound like perhaps it's more than the food bowl causing the problem :?

Jan


----------



## JimD (Dec 3, 2008)

I wish I could give Mr. Baloney the gift of speech...just for 5 minutes even. 
Then maybe he could tell you what the problem is.

:?


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 3, 2008)

You and I in the same boat.....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 3, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I hope 2009 is a better year!
> ...


I'll drink to that lol... :toastingbuns

I'm sending you and Tony lots and lots of :bunnyhug:I feel so bad that you've had such a rough time.... I hope that things pick up for you soon and that you can get to the bottom of this!

Thinking of you guys


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks.

You know, we didn't put the antibiotics in his eye again and it seems better. Is that strange?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Could those antibiotics be making them foggy?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, we got those to fix it because it was foggy, but now I wonder if they aren't doing something more? Irritating it somehow?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

That's almost what it sounds like. Normally, eyes heal very quickly. I wonder if the antibiotics are hindering the healing process now? Have you called your normal vet and asked? They should be able to tell you if that's possible (without you having to go in).


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 4, 2008)

What is the antibiotic?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

It's that ointment one... fougera


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 4, 2008)

Fougera is a generic company ..there must be something else on the box or tube .. I looked it up and it looks llike they make bacitracin salve..and a few other eye salves


http://www.fougera.com/products/index.asp?category=3


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh it's the triple antibiotic thing - neomycin, Polymycin B sulfates and Bacitracin Zinc


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 4, 2008)

Beau was on that in the beginning and it helped at first..I would try him without it and see if it looks better


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

That's what we're going to do. He is fine otherwise - happy, eating, pooping, peeing, snuggling, digging, being Tony.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Did the vet say anything about the clouding being permanent? I hope not  You did say that it goes from clear to foggy and back? It just depends on the day?

Good luck, Baloney!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

There's fluid on the cornea? that's what she said. She couldn't find a scratch or anything but who knows?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am looking into bunny eye problems & some resources right now. How old is Tony? What symptoms does he still have? Cloudy eye, discharge (color?), red, raw eyelids, and is it both or just one eye?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

He is only about 18 mos, no other symptoms other than the cloudy eye and it's slightly swollen but not much at all.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

The only things I can find for those symptoms are for young bunnies (under 4 months) 

Darn rabbit medicine not being as well developed or published as cat/dog medicine *shakes fist*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

That's what I found! that's it.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

It isn't red around the eyelids or has any type of discharge? Runny eyes? Anything?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

NOpe and part of it is clear today.....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

What did your vet originally diagnose him with? It wasn't a scratch, right? (I don't remember, but I didn't think it was).


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

She couldn't find a scratch but didn't know if maybe it was someplace she couldn't see or whatever. Strange that his eye looks better today without the medicine!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

I wonder if the medicine maybe has worn out its welcome? 

This is the only information I could find about "cloudy eyes". They can be caused from intraocular abscesses, corneal ulcers, glaucoma or cataracts. You should be able to see an abscess, but here is the info on that along with E. cuniculi 

If, however the cataracts are due to parasitic invasion by Encephalitozoon cuniculi, then I would ask your trusted rabbit vet about a course of fenbendazole (Panacur) for 28 days, to kill the parasites before they do more damage to the nervous system and the kidneys.

If the problem is intraocular abscess, this definitely warrants treatment by a good rabbit vet, preferably one familiar with dental problems in rabbits. Molar roots can sometimes intrude into the orbit of the eye, and even penetrate the eyeball of an elderly or ill rabbit suffering from osteoporosis, and there are very specific ways that such an abscess must be treated.

It's not possible that it is an ulcer, right? Here is a wee bit of info (and some icky pictures) regarding corneal ulcers = http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Differential/Corneal_ulcers.htm

I doubt any of that will help, but it's worth a shot!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 5, 2008)

Have the eyelids been closely examined for any abnormalities?



Pam


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 5, 2008)

trying to help Beau..found this
might help Tony

http://www.ivis.org/journals/exoticDVM/9-1/Venold.pdfTony


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

He has the corneal edema thing. She stained his eye and looked at it and found nothing. She referred him to the specialist but at this time we just can't pay for that. I'm trying to keep him to the point of NOT getting worse (and he actually does look better) until I can afford it..... I'm ready to rob a bank!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> He has the corneal edema thing. She stained his eye and looked at it and found nothing. She referred him to the specialist but at this time we just can't pay for that. I'm trying to keep him to the point of NOT getting worse (and he actually does look better) until I can afford it..... I'm ready to rob a bank!


Beau had a corneal ulcer which is healed and now has god knows what...
I'm ready to rob a bank and hire a plane...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

Bank drawers don't have a lot of money in them  I know this for a fact. I worked for one lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Bank drawers don't have a lot of money in them  I know this for a fact. I worked for one lol


:tantrum:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 6, 2008)

... Just didn't want you to get disappointed lol


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2008)

Any change today?

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 6, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Any change today?
> 
> Jan


Do you mean coins like "loose change" ?( like silver dollars or gold coins )that may help him tovisit the opthamologist???


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2008)

LOL 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 6, 2008)

Seems a bit better but not much. I just keep hoping that he is over the worst of it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

I was wondering how he is doing?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 28, 2008)

He's doing ok. Not much change in his eye but he's fine otherwise. I keep a close watch over him and I will be taking him to the specialist as soon as I have money for it which will be soon I hope.


----------

